# Shielded wire for subs - any issues?



## crazydiamond (Apr 3, 2012)

I want to move my subwoofers, which have separate amps. A friend had some 10 Awg wire he offered to give me, because the new locations are far away from the amps. It turns out that the wire has a metal braid over the two insulated conductors, and another layer of insulation over the braid. I know that shielded wire will have more capacitance. Does that matter at subwoofer frequencies? 

The amps are Dayton SA1000, and the subs are DIY dual opposed with two Revel 15in drivers each.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You're hooking these subs up line level (i.e., speaker level)?

I don't think it should matter...


----------



## crazydiamond (Apr 3, 2012)

Not line level. The run from the amp's binding posts to the subs. I don't know if the extra capacitance of shields on the wires will cause amp instability, or just roll off high frequencies that don't matter on subs.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Got it. I must have read your post way to early. 


I don't know the answer to your question.... Hopefully someone will!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The speaker drive signal is very high and unlikely to pickup noise. Any extra capcitance would be minimal and should not affect the audio band anyway (an RC circuit is effectively a low pass filter, but at frequencies much higher than the subwoofer frequencies).

The nice thing about the shielding is that it then stops the electric field from your sub wires from interfering with cable TV, radio antenna, or other RF/analog signals (if the lines happened to be near one another).


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree, should be no problem other than being a little stiff to work with.


----------

